# Graphics Card for 4k Monitors (x3)



## Babaghanoush (Aug 4, 2021)

Is there a single card that will drive 3, 4k monitors that's not too terribly expensive?


----------



## cqd (Aug 4, 2021)

I have the nvidia gt710..just installed the bare drivers..it's grand..(only running 2 screens off it though..)


----------



## Technostica (Aug 4, 2021)

I think you will require two DP ports and the third port can be another DP or HDMI 2.x.


----------



## cqd (Aug 4, 2021)

Yeah, I should probably clarify seeing as there's apparently a few versions of them..
It's the Asus geforce gt710 I have, the one with just 4 hdmi ports..


----------



## janila (Aug 4, 2021)

Radeon Pro WX2100.


----------



## Babaghanoush (Aug 4, 2021)

cqd said:


> I have the nvidia gt710..just installed the bare drivers..it's grand..(only running 2 screens off it though..)


When I lookup the specs for that card
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-Components/Graphics-Cards/ASUS/GT710-SL-2GD5/
it shows . . .

Maximum Display Support: 3
Digital Max Resolution: 3840 x 2160 (which is 4k UHD)
I don't know if that means it will drive 3 displays each with that resolution or 3 displays with a combined total of that resolution.

If it'll give me 3 displays of 4k UHD with passive cooling then I'm interested.


----------



## cqd (Aug 4, 2021)

GT710-4H-SL-2GD5｜Graphics Cards｜ASUS Global







www.asus.com


----------



## Technostica (Aug 4, 2021)

cqd said:


> Yeah, I should probably clarify seeing as there's apparently a few versions of them..
> It's the Asus geforce gt710 I have, the one with just 4 hdmi ports..


From what I have seen that can only run one 4k/60 monitor, so if you run multiple at 4k the refresh rate drops to 30Hz.


----------



## Paulogic (Aug 4, 2021)

I think you need at least a Nvidia Quadro P1000 or better a P2200 or higher for multiple 4K monitors.
They both can handle 4K on 4 monitors at 60 Hz

P1000 :






P2200 :


----------



## Babaghanoush (Aug 5, 2021)

Technostica said:


> From what I have seen that can only run one 4k/60 monitor, so if you run multiple at 4k the refresh rate drops to 30Hz.


Thanks for this. I don't think I would be really happy with that situation but passive cooling is very seductive.

This entire process is far more difficult than it used to be. Selecting a card that fits your needs is hard enough. Finding that card available for purchase is like winning the lottery.


----------



## Technostica (Aug 5, 2021)

Babaghanoush said:


> Thanks for this. I don't think I would be really happy with that situation but passive cooling is very seductive.


You can buy gaming cards with 3 or more 4K/60 outputs that will run semi passively.
So the fan(s) only turn on when the temps go above a certain limit, so for DAW usage they will be silent.
As you probably know, due to shortages gaming cards are silly money.

The Quadro cards seem to all have a fan, so possibly the cheapest option is to buy a second hand gaming GPU which is hardly ideal.
Unless your system supports multiple GPUs?
Although, not sure how that works these days for 2D graphics as 3D support has dropped off a lot in recent years.


----------



## Babaghanoush (Aug 5, 2021)

Technostica said:


> So the fan(s) only turn on when the temps go above a certain limit, so for DAW usage they will be silent.
> As you probably know, due to shortages gaming cards are silly money.


This is a great point. I do much the same thing when sizing a power supply. I pay for more wattage than necessary but the fan never comes on.


----------



## Pictus (Aug 5, 2021)

The Pro cards have small fans, small fan = noisy and fragile...
Check this list, but avoid the low profile models.


https://pcpartpicker.com/products/video-card/#sort=price&H=2,4&O=1,4&N=0,2,3


----------

